# External HDD Enclosure



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

crjdriver said:


> Noyb those look pretty neat; I think I might pick one or two up for myself. Good find.


External HDD Enclosure .... In some of the Orico reviews on similar enclosures ....
They mention how easy it is to brake the plastic tabs .... I think I now know what they mean.

It would help if I had 5 hands to remove a HDD from the Tray … 4 to pull out on the Tabs and one to lift the HDD out of the tray ....
Or enough coordination to use the 2 I've got

I'm almost ready to break the tabs and use screws .. The rear holes are already there .... Otherwise, I like these.
Finally, an enclosure with a Fan and a Front Panel Power Switch.

I'm thinking Two Single Bay enclosures will be better than a Dual Bay enclosure with only one USB cable.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Could you release each tab individually then place something to keep it pulled back ie a penny or something similar?

Once all are released, remove or install drive and pull out whatever you used to keep the tabs retracted.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

crjdriver said:


> Could you release each tab individually then place something to keep it pulled back ie a penny or something similar?


Yes ... It'd have to be about 4 pennies thick and the angle of the pull tab will want to push the pennies out ....
Or something thinner under the 4 holding tabs.
I just tried a business card under the holding tabs and it worked great.

The fan is almost too quiet ... My old enclosure is noisy enough to remind me to turn it off


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Glad you were able to get it figured out.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's a whole lot easier to remove one side clip _(one screw) _and save it for a spare.
One side (2 places) is enough to hold the drive while being removed from the enclosure.
To remove/install the HDD, Just rock it away from the installed clips .. or rock it in.


----------

